# Report June 28



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Walleyes were going pretty well this weekend. The water temp showed 60 degrees on the lake I was on and people were pulling in fish deeper around 20-24 ft. We used leeches and minnows with lindy rigs and caught about the same amount on both. Other boats using minnows were catching quite a few fish. Sunfish are also active as dropping a crawler past them was pretty tough. Fishing could really turn on with warmer weather coming.....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Erik,Have you tried fishing at night,or crankbaits yet?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I finally have internet access back after three days!!! No I haven't tried cranks yet as that is my plan this weekend along with the live baits. I am also planning on breaking out the beetle spins and casting for crappies also. As far as night fishing I haven't been out and I haven't done much of it the last couple of years......


----------

